# Aruban resort closure update



## Larry (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got back from Aruba and stayed at LaCabana. The resort behind La Cabana which was called LaCabana Villas and is now called the Aruban is closed and several people showed up at the resort not knowing of the closure. One lady told me she arrived January 4th to stay at her timeshare for 4 weeks only to find out it was closed when she arrived. She had to pay to rent 4 weeks at LaCabana.

The Aruban has a long way to go but it looks like they are now trying to get The Royal Resorts to help them in opening the resort and become their new management company.

Sounds familiar but that's what happened at Costa Linda who have made tremendous strides since ousting the previous board and naming Royal Resorts as their management company under a new contract after their initial involvement.

There is an extraordinary meeting being called for February 22. It could take several months but let's hope they can re-open this resort. As I stated just got back from Aruba and their is much hope that this resort will open again.


----------



## rachel (Jan 29, 2010)

Larry,

How was La Cabana?  Have a request in for march 2011. We have stayed at marriott ocean and surf club in the past.  But want to try something different in aruba.  We also have playa linda on request, but have heard very hard to get.  Now that you have stayed at la cabana how would you compare it to palm beach and playa linda.

rachel


----------



## irishween (Jan 29, 2010)

Rachel
My family and I wree at LaCabana in November.  The resort was not on par with the Surf Club which we stayed at the following week.  That said, Eagle beach is beautiful.  While we were at LaCabana, I couldn't wait to get to the Surf Club.  However, it is interesting to note that I just said to my husband that I wouldn't mind going back to Lacabana because of the beach.  The kids enjoyed the pool also.
It should also be noted that we were assigned a room on the first floor.  Our room was renovated, and very clean, but, because renovations were still going on in our area, we could not go out to our patio.  It made for a very closed in feeling.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 30, 2010)

Eagle beach is amazing, deep and spacious-- much of it mainly unoccupied. Palm is narrower, noiser, more congested...we did not like it at all. It felt dirty from all the gasoline and jet skis and boats...but that was about 4 years ago.


----------



## Larry (Jan 31, 2010)

rachel said:


> Larry,
> 
> How was La Cabana?  Have a request in for march 2011. We have stayed at marriott ocean and surf club in the past.  But want to try something different in aruba.  We also have playa linda on request, but have heard very hard to get.  Now that you have stayed at la cabana how would you compare it to palm beach and playa linda.
> 
> rachel



We own at Playa Linda, La Cabana and The Renaissance. Our favorite is Playa Linda but just got back from staying at both the Ren and La Cabana and really enjoyed both weeks which were very different experiences. Our unit that we recently purchased for week 4 at La Cabana was recently renovated and although not luxurious like the Surf Club it was very nice. 

First of all although the 1BR we own is listed as sleeps 4 and it was very comfortable for 2, but 4 would only work with a couple and 2 little children in my opinion since you open entrance door and you enter the BR. So if you come with grown children, friends or even teens there is no privacy when entering. Once you get past the BR there is a door to the hallway that can be closed for privacy. Bathroom was first door on right side as you entered the hallway and at the end of hallway was a cozy LR, kitchen and eating area which also had a door for privacy. We kept all interior door open most of the time to let light into unit from balcony at the end of LR. 

We had new and functional appliances and granite counter tops in kitchen and bathroom and we also had new flat screen TV's on wall in both BR and LR so we were very satisfied with unit. We also had complete maid service every day even though they said full maid service is supposed to be 5 days with two days "tidy service" ( towel change ).

All of the common areas at LaCabana were very nice including, lobby reception area, very nice large pool with slide, bar and restaurants at resort were good. Eagle beach just across a very non busy street was amazing and much nicer than beach in front of surf club. Weather was outstanding every day with temps in mid to high 80's and it never rained once while we were outside. I was surprised when I went to pool one morning and was told it rained for about an hour before we got out of our unit at about 9:00 am and area around pool was a little wet until everything dried off by 9:30. 

La Cabana is a fun place with happy hour from 2:00 to 4:00 PM and again at around 5:00-7:00PM when there was a band playing by the pool almost every day.

We like going to different places every year but already decided we will return again next year for two weeks in Aruba weeks 3 and 4 and stay at our new homes away from home at the Renaissance and LaCabana.


----------



## Larry (Feb 3, 2010)

*Aruban resort may re-open later this month*

I was not very optimistic but the Aruban resort may re-open this month based on today's court ruling. You can read about it here;

http://www.thearubanforum.com/index.php


It also looks like Royal Resorts will be the management company of the resort as was previously reported. Like all court decisions there is no guarantee that this is the final word but it certainly appears that the government of Aruba has done everything possible so far to save the resort and the timeshare owners of their property.


----------



## Larry (Feb 21, 2010)

*Aruban to open again*



Larry said:


> I was not very optimistic but the Aruban resort may re-open this month based on today's court ruling. You can read about it here;
> 
> http://www.thearubanforum.com/index.php
> 
> ...



Power and water has been restored and main pool is fixed and ready for use. 60 employees are scheduled to start tomorrow and Royal Resorts hopes to open February 26th. Loan for operating expenses secured!!!

Let's hope for all owners that this resort actually opens as expected. Government of Aruba and a couple of owners were persistent in making this happen and should be commended


----------



## Armada (Feb 22, 2010)

It is interesting to see the effort the government in Aruba is making to get this TS open and running.  While in another part of the Netherland Antilles, the St Maarten government stands by and watches the owners of multiple resorts get screwed by the TS developers.


----------



## Larry (Feb 23, 2010)

BillMorrow said:


> It is interesting to see the effort the government in Aruba is making to get this TS open and running.  While in another part of the Netherland Antilles, the St Maarten government stands by and watches the owners of multiple resorts get screwed by the TS developers.



You are completely correct and I'm glad you pointed this out. The government of St. Martin not only does not help timeshare owners but at every law suit brought by timeshare owners or whenever complaints are filed of egregious behavior by several developers in St, Martin the government always sides with the developer. 

It seems that St. Martin's excuse for putting timeshare owners through the ringer is that they have to follow Dutch law????

But as you can see Aruba is doing everything possible to help get the Aruban resort open (and I believe they follow the same dutch laws as St. Martin)and protecting the timeshare owners in Aruba.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 23, 2010)

As posted elsewhere - I sat next to the one man BOD last night and he said they will open on Friday.  Tremendous amount of work and on his shoulders - wow!  He owns at Costa Linda as well.  Linda


----------

